# Ourinhos/SP - A cidade respira bons momentos em 2021



## Vi_

Bem vindos !

Apresento a todos, Ourinhos, cidade localizada na região do médio paranapanema, Sudoeste Paulista na divisa com o norte do estado do Paraná.









Wikipédia - Ourinhos

A cidade está vivendo um bom momento com a nova administração e merece destaque na página principal dos fóruns brasileiros.

Algumas das imagens possuem sua própria autoria destacada nas fotos e as demais pertencem ao forista Ouricity, em breve novas imagens serão postadas.

*Ourinhos/SP - 115.813 habitantes - segundo IBGE 2020*







4













Curtiu Ourinhos ?? Então deixe seu like  ​


----------



## Ouricity

Max atacadista quase pronto ✔ luz testando …






























autoria: ouricity


----------



## Ouricity

fonte: Facebook


----------



## Vi_

Ourinhos Plaza Shopping
 
 
 
Fonte: Ouricity


----------



## OURO

Amo tudo isso! 
Amo nossa cidade!


----------



## Ouricity

Parque ecológico Municipal



























































Autoria: ouricity


----------



## Ouricity

Autoria : ouricity


----------



## Rio atrato

Muito bom, nunca tinha visto thread de Ourinhos.

Interior de SP é só pujança!


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Grata surpresa! Ourinhos nesses ultimos anos vem recebendo bastantes investimentos e se desenvolvendo muito bem, hoje está no mesmo nível que Jaú e Botucatu que a tempos atrás eram cidades mais desenvolvidas, gostei do que vi nas fotos!


----------



## Ouricity

Universidades - imagens registradas pelas próprias instituições

UNESP




























FATEC
























[

ESTÁCIO DE SÁ































UNIFIO








































































































OBS: essas são as principais instituições de ensino superior , existem outros diversos polos ( EAD).


----------



## Ouricity

Teatro municipal ( totalmente reformado e modernizado pela última gestão) foi entregue um pouco antes da pandemia. E infelizmente ainda não foi reaberto oficialmente
































imagens da prefeitura

No centro da imagem fica o complexo esportivo (ginásio de esportes Monstrinho)


----------



## Rinaldo47

Ale Oliveira said:


> Grata surpresa! Ourinhos nesses ultimos anos vem recebendo bastantes investimentos e se desenvolvendo muito bem, hoje está no mesmo nível que Jaú e Botucatu que a tempos atrás eram cidades mais desenvolvidas, gostei do que vi nas fotos!


No mesmo nível que Botucatu!!?? difícil hein! Reconheço que Ourinhos está se desenvolvendo bastante, mas não ao nível de Botucatu.


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Rinaldo47 said:


> No mesmo nível que Botucatu!!?? difícil hein! Reconheço que Ourinhos está se desenvolvendo bastante, mas não ao nível de Botucatu.


Industrialmente falando realmente não, porém comercialmente Ourinhos se desenvolveu bastante hoje chega a se equiparar o comércio de ambas a cidades sim, há alguns anos atrás não tinha nem comparação Botucatu era bem mais desenvolvida.


----------



## Rinaldo47

Ale Oliveira said:


> Industrialmente falando realmente não, porém comercialmente Ourinhos se desenvolveu bastante hoje chega a se equiparar o comércio de ambas a cidades sim, há alguns anos atrás não tinha nem comparação Botucatu era bem mais desenvolvida.


Ah sim....concordo com vç.


----------



## Ouricity

Rinaldo47 said:


> No mesmo nível que Botucatu!!?? difícil hein! Reconheço que Ourinhos está se desenvolvendo bastante, mas não ao nível de Botucatu.


Primeiramente seja bem vindo ao fórum Rinaldo, vc é de onde ? 
De fato industrialmente Botucatu cresce a passos largos, aliás o seu desenvolvimento industrial é de dar inveja a muitas cidades paulistas , um grande abraços aos nossos amigos botucatuenses, cidade que gosto e admiro muito, a cidade é um espelho para muitos, inclusive para Ourinhos.
Já Ourinhos vem se desenvolvendo muito bem no comércio, serviços, educação e construção civil ( esse segmento temos uma grande projeção de crescimento, principalmente na construção de novos loteamentos e verticalização ). E um fato curioso é de que vem crescendo muito também a compra de imóveis na cidade por pessoas da região, seja para investimento ou moradia, isso também gera crescimento populacional. 👍😉


----------



## opoilo

Cidade bastante agradável, parece ter uma ótima qualidade de vida!
Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Rinaldo47

Ouricity said:


> Primeiramente seja bem vindo ao fórum Rinaldo. De fato industrialmente Botucatu cresce a passos largos, aliás o seu desenvolvimento industrial é de dar inveja a muitas cidades paulistas , um grande abraços aos nossos amigos botucatuenses, cidade que gosto e admiro muito, a cidade é um espelho para muitos, inclusive para Ourinhos.
> Já Ourinhos vem se desenvolvendo muito bem no comércio, serviços, educação e construção civil ( esse segmento temos uma grande projeção de crescimento, principalmente na construção de novos loteamentos e verticalização ). E um fato curioso é de que vem crescendo muito também a compra de imóveis na cidade por pessoas da região, seja para investimento ou moradia, isso também gera crescimento populacional. 👍😉


Muito obrigado Ouricity...e quanto ao que vç disse, não há sombra de duvidas...Ourinhos vem se desenvolvendo muito. Tomara que outros prefeitos que virão continuem no mesmo nível da administração do Prefeito Lucas. Abraço.


----------



## Ouricity

Conheça Ourinhos 😍 e invista aqui ! 👍🤩






Находите популярные видео | Facebook


На Facebook Watch можно наслаждаться видео и шоу вместе. Смотрите популярные видео, открывайте для себя оригинальные шоу и следите за новостями от любимых авторов.




fb.watch


----------



## Rollingstoneint

A recente configuração de polos regionais no Estado de SP tem favorecido essas condições. Afinal, os habitantes do Estado vivem nas cidades, fazendo pequenos deslocamentos para o polo mais próximo.

Nesse sentido (considerando os estudos do IBGE e SEADE), a região de Ourinhos é importante e tem uma boa demanda por produtos e serviços, para impulsionar o crescimento da cidade.

Acredito até que está mais próxima de Botucatu do que pode parecer para a maioria da população.








Pelos dados, a região de Botucatu tem população 30% maior e PIB 21% maior. No entanto, a região de Ourinhos tem PIB per capita 19% maior. Acredito que isso possibilita uma economia bem dinâmica.

Em relação à região de Jaú a diferença é maior. A região de Jaú é 51% mais populosa, tem PIB 53% maior e o PIB per capita é 19% maior que o existente na região de Ourinhos.


----------



## Ouricity

Dados interessantes ☝☝☝
Obrigado por compartilhar!😃


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Bela Ourinhos, passagem obrigatória de Londrina pra SP, que momento bom a cidade esta economicamente, muito bom, tenho muitos conhecidos aqui em Londrina vindo de Ourinhos, até a secretária da educação veio daí.


----------



## Ouricity

Belíssimo registro do nascer da lua na cidade


----------



## Rinaldo47

Boa tarde amigos de Ourinhos....quero compartilhar uma situação aqui em Botucatu. Os empresários do Shopping Botucatu decidiram cobrar taxa de estacionamento no valor de 5 reais por 4 horas (haverá isenção de taxa de segunda a sexta-feira, até às 14 horas). Mas o absurdo nisso tudo é que meteram o pau no Shopping por causa disso. Pra ser mais exato, acabaram com o shopping, desfizeram, chegaram a falar porcaria de shopping, por causa de míseros 5 reais. Eu achei um absurdo, gente mau agradecida, reclamam de barriga cheia, sendo que milhares de pessoas nesse país não sabem oque é ir a um shopping center e que das 5.568 cidades brasileiras, somente 6.3% tem shopping. Agora gostaria de saber de vcs de ourinhos. Se o Plaza shopping de ourinhos cobrasse estacionamento, será que a população iria reagir negativamente igual aqui? Oque vçs acham? grande abraço a todos e desculpe o desabafo.


----------



## alefdj

Aqui e cobrado, mas se você comprar no amigão tem isenção dependendo do valor que foi gasto, acho q 3 reais a primeira hora e 2 reais as outras


----------



## jguima

Muito bonita e desenvolvida!


----------



## marcelo_fernandezzz

Rinaldo47 said:


> Boa tarde amigos de Ourinhos....quero compartilhar uma situação aqui em Botucatu. Os empresários do Shopping Botucatu decidiram cobrar taxa de estacionamento no valor de 5 reais por 4 horas (haverá isenção de taxa de segunda a sexta-feira, até às 14 horas). Mas o absurdo nisso tudo é que meteram o pau no Shopping por causa disso. Pra ser mais exato, acabaram com o shopping, desfizeram, chegaram a falar porcaria de shopping, por causa de míseros 5 reais. Eu achei um absurdo, gente mau agradecida, reclamam de barriga cheia, sendo que milhares de pessoas nesse país não sabem oque é ir a um shopping center e que das 5.568 cidades brasileiras, somente 6.3% tem shopping. Agora gostaria de saber de vcs de ourinhos. Se o Plaza shopping de ourinhos cobrasse estacionamento, será que a população iria reagir negativamente igual aqui? Oque vçs acham? grande abraço a todos e desculpe o desabafo.


Povo que nunca saiu de suas cidades tudo que é novo reclamam, muita coisa em ourinhos reclamam tb, fizeram um falatório um vez so porque pegaram uma rua das principais da cidade e dividiram em 3 faixas, falaram que não iam caber os carros kkkk


----------



## Rinaldo47

marcelo_fernandezzz said:


> Povo que nunca saiu de suas cidades tudo que é novo reclamam, muita coisa em ourinhos reclamam tb, fizeram um falatório um vez so porque pegaram uma rua das principais da cidade e dividiram em 3 faixas, falaram que não iam caber os carros kkkk


Bem isso mesmo...kkkk


----------



## Ouricity

Venha pra Ourinhos! 😍 #invistaEmOurinhos 👍🤩

Conheça Ourinhos 😉




__ https://www.facebook.com/1392515371070738/posts/3143714575950800


----------



## marcelo_fernandezzz

Sem mais novidades?


----------



## alefdj

Notícias de Ourinhos e Região


legal..




www.skyscrapercity.com





Pode acompanhar algumas por aqui


----------



## Rekarte

Já tem mais de 100k habitantes, bem grandinha!
Qual a principal atividade econômica da região?


----------



## dadobordini

O forte da economia de Ourinhos é comércio e serviços. Ela é polo regional de sua microrregião no estado de SP, mas como fica na divisa com o Paraná, é também o maior polo regional para o chamado Norte-Pioneiro paranaense.
A indústria também tem peso no PIB e a agropecuária acaba sendo o setor menos expressivo no município, já que sua zona rural é diminuta.


----------



## Skycraperj

Área central da cidade de Ourinhos


----------



## zolin

dadobordini said:


> O forte da economia de Ourinhos é comércio e serviços. Ela é polo regional de sua microrregião no estado de SP, mas como fica na divisa com o Paraná, é também o maior polo regional para o chamado Norte-Pioneiro paranaense.
> A indústria também tem peso no PIB e a agropecuária acaba sendo o setor menos expressivo no município, já que sua zona rural é diminuta.


por todos estes aspectos, que Ourinhos merece ter uma loja do Confiança...,


----------



## zolin

Skycraperj said:


> View attachment 2405044
> 
> Área central da cidade de Ourinhos


linda imagem..


----------



## Skycraperj

Praça dos skatistas 








Avenida Horácio Soares

Fonte:cidade de ourinhos


----------



## Lucas Souza RF

Gosto muito de Ourinhos. É uma cidade organizada e que polariza boa parte do Médio Paranapanema de SP e Norte Pioneiro do PR.


----------



## valdir de souza

Embora Botucatu seja maior um pouco que Ourinhos, eu prefiro Ourinhos, plana, bem limpa, ruas bem asfaltadas, fica entre dois rios e não tem problema com enchentes, diferentemente de Botucatu e Jaú. Em Marília não temos problemas com enchentes pelo óbvio em cima de uma serra é que vivemos.


----------



## Eng Diego

valdir de souza said:


> Embora Botucatu seja maior um pouco que Ourinhos, eu prefiro Ourinhos, plana, bem limpa, ruas bem asfaltadas, fica entre dois rios e não tem problema com enchentes, diferentemente de Botucatu e Jaú. Em Marília não temos problemas com enchentes pelo óbvio em cima de uma serra é que vivemos.


Não entendi.... Esse Thead é de Ourinhos mas citando Botucatu e Jau?

Deu a entender que as 2 são sujas e estão dentro de um buraco. 



Só para conhecimento a cidade de Botucatu se localiza numa região de serra também, já ouviu falar na Região da Cuesta?


Na minha opinião comentário totalmente desnecessário!


Desculpe o desabafo, mas Parabéns Ourinhos continue assim linda e em pleno desenvolvimento.


----------



## Skycraperj

Boas notícias para Ourinhos

OURINHOS É INTEGRADA PELA 1ª VEZ AO MAPA DO TURISMO BRASILEIRO

O Governo Federal emitiu na última quinta-feira (31) o Certificado de integração do município ao Mapa do Turismo Brasileiro, com validade até 2023.

Esta foi uma conquista histórica após o árduo trabalho realizado pela Secretaria de Desenvolvimento Econômico, Trabalho e Turismo da Prefeitura de Ourinhos nos últimos anos, com apoio do Conselho Municipal de Turismo (COMTUR), que também foi oficializado como integrante do Sistema de Informações do Mapa do Turismo Brasileiro.

Para que a cidade fosse credenciada, foi realizado o levantamento do inventário turístico, que estão registrados no Sistema de Informações do Mapa do Turismo Brasileiro.

“A certificação é um importante instrumento de reconhecimento ao trabalho realizado e que colocará Ourinhos e Região na rota de ações e investimentos do Ministério do Turismo para o desenvolvimento de políticas públicas e do nosso potencial turístico”, ressaltou o secretário Tiago Moreira.


----------

